# Drive spring



## Rob Ecob (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello everyone, I am new on the forum. I have a very old JD walk behind snow blower that has been fantastic for years. I have just replaced the rubber drive pulley, and noticed the spring that applies the pulley contact tension (and hand-lever) is broken and someone has made up a nasty concoction of misc springs. It goes between the sliding/rotating bar and somewhere on the body methinks. Can anyone perhaps point me to an image of one, or give me dimensions so I can find/make another one? Much obliged. Rob. [email protected]


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

2dngr


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF Rob

Just in case you don't have the link this is great for looking up parts diagrams and part numbers. I then try to see if I can find them with an internet search or ebay, amazon, ... to see if it crosses over to something that will interchange but I can get for less money because I don't have to go to a JD dealer. I have two JD riders on top of a 1032 blower and have found sometimes the time searching is worth the savings.

JD parts catalog: John Deere - Parts Catalog
.


----------

